# FrontPage 2000 Issue



## depawl (Oct 14, 2001)

I developed a website for a client using Macromedia Dreamweaver MX. The client wants to be able to access and edit the site, but they use FrontPage 2000. I've been trying to access the website using FrontPage. When I try to access it using http://www.mydomain.org, I get an error message stating that the site is unavailable or may require a password, but it never gives me the opportunity to enter a password. I can access the site using ftp, but when i try to open one of the webpages I get an error message stating that: "The server extensions do not support this action on ftp servers". 
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## pandapete (Aug 6, 2006)

Frontpage extensions have to be installed on the server to be able to access it with frontpage I believe


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That is true. You need extensions installed. Does your host provide cPanel? Actually, who is your host?


----------



## depawl (Oct 14, 2001)

Yes, you're both correct. I just had to go the control panel on the domain and enable FrontPage extensions. Thanks for the help.


----------

